# External editing snafu



## chasgroh (Sep 11, 2012)

...using a new Macbook Pro, working with LR 4.1, PS6 and a favored external (Topaz).  I don't know if this has to do with the 'puter, because the process of stacking has never been right, even on my Win7 64bit desktop.  Inconsistent is the condition.  My usual workflow is to make LR adjustments, then utilize my Topaz software, which generates a tif and loads back into LR with no problems, right next to the original image/file.  But when I "edit in" to PS6, and save the result as a tif (which I keep in a separate folder on my desktop), lately I will not find the adjusted image back in Lightroom.  I've checked my preferences and have definitely checked the "stack with original" box for both externals...what is up?!  Adding to the frustration of having to load the single file back into LR so I can get the same processing out to jpeg along with my watermarks, etc., is that *other* times the PS tif file WILL stack back, only at the end of the string of files I'm working, not with the original...this sux!

cg


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 11, 2012)

cg,

Welcome to the forum!

If returned images are migrating to the end, you'll have to change the sort criterion to something that keeps the original and the new image together.

Your problem with the returned images not returning to LR is a different problem. Are you sure that they haven't come back and aren't hiding somewhere?

Hal


----------



## chasgroh (Sep 11, 2012)

...I'll check again, Hal, but I'm familiar with these LR quirks and usually touch that base.  Still, it seems like it should behave in a steadier manner, eh?   How do I go about changing the "sort criterion?"


----------



## chasgroh (Sep 11, 2012)

...ha...OK, this is nutz, but now I've found those stray images stacked with the Topaz-generated tif's, at the end of the string.  Here's the thing, when I checked before, they weren't there, I'm positive!  So, what's with the time lag?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 11, 2012)

You set the sort criterion at the bottom of the Grid view. (If the toolbar doesn't show, hit 't'.)



I'm certain that there's no "lag". You'll likely see different things if you start out in a collection than if you start in a folder. 

Hal


----------



## chasgroh (Sep 12, 2012)

...thanks, Hal, I'm playing with the different settings now...!  I normally work out of a collection, but on occasion end up going back to the original import...another reason for the inconsistent behavior, no doubt.  

cg


----------

